# Cast Iron



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 5, 2017)

_Anybody here doing cast iron...I have an old CI stove with a broken foot...I can supply a good foot for the mold and an old cast iron pan or two  for material ...Casting is not in my skill set...Opinions Please...Thanks...**Gator**_


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 5, 2017)

I would suggest using old engine blocks or machines for the metal.  Cast iron use for cooking appliances was sometimes inferior metal.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 5, 2017)

_Thanks RJ.
 Like I said casting is not part of my skill set...Any suggestions for doner material ??...Sure enough having a bad spelling day on my side...Y'll have that with me...Much as I like that stove I'm not going to give up one of my shovel head  cylinders to make a foot out of one...**G**_


----------



## chips&more (Nov 5, 2017)

A pic of the stove and or foot. Maybe someone has a good foot…Dave


----------



## ch2co (Nov 5, 2017)

Do you have the broken foot? I like chips&more’s question, but if you have the pieces, maybe braze it together? Just a guess. 

One old Grumpy gator to another


----------



## Weldit (Apr 7, 2018)

I tigged the broken cast iron handle of an old bridgeport using 309L. Worked well and hasn't failed as of yet. Welding cast iron can be a crap shoot!
I know some have used aluminum bronze (er cual-a2) you can get it on ebay as well as amazon and of course you LWS.


----------



## cg285 (Apr 9, 2018)

o/a, flux and a cast iron rod works well


----------



## Joncooey (Apr 10, 2018)

cg285 is right. Or, if it's a good casting you can do well with a MIG too.  V grind it, pre-heat to 500 degrees or so, weld and wrap it or pack it in sand and let it cool slow.


----------

